# Erro instalação NVIDIA GeForce 2 gentoo 2005.1

## helderfsl

Instalei o pacote nvidia-glx conforme orientação do handbook, executei o modprobe nvidia. Alterei o meu xorg.conf e ao executar o startxsurge o seguinte erro:

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE7000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Como faço para resolver este problema

----------

## Earthwings

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Portuguese.

----------

## RoadRunner

Só o nvidia-glx? e o nvidia-kernel?

----------

## Stolz

 *helderfsl wrote:*   

> Erro instalação NVIDIA GeForce 2 gentoo 2005.1 

 

Que modelo do GF2?

 *ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-7676/README.txt

 wrote:*   

> 

----------

## helderfsl

GeForce 2 MX 400. estou usando o gentoo 2005.1 com kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r2.

----------

## Stolz

 *helderfsl wrote:*   

> GeForce 2 MX 400. estou usando o gentoo 2005.1 com kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r2.

 Tente usar a versão mascarada dos drivers (1.0.7676-r1). No forum espanhol alguns povos resolveram o problema com um GF2 de esta maneira

----------

## errado

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *helderfsl wrote:*   GeForce 2 MX 400. estou usando o gentoo 2005.1 com kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r2. Tente usar a versão mascarada dos drivers (1.0.7676-r1). No forum espanhol alguns povos resolveram o problema com um GF2 de esta maneira

 

Já cansei de falar sobre isso no IRC, mas não me ouvem (lêem?)  :Sad:  Todas (ou quase, já que o estoque não era tããão completo assim) GeForce MX e inferiores não funcionam com o driver marcado como estável no portage (paradoxo?   :Rolling Eyes:  )

A solução é usar o driver atual (que não é nem um pouco instável).

```
echo "media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "app-admin/eselect ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "app-admin/eselect-opengl ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge nvidia-glx
```

E, caso não haja problema algum problema com seu Kernel, seja feliz!   :Wink: 

----------

## helderfsl

Valeu pela dica! está funcionando ok!

----------

## Vanquirius

Hmmm... Pensei que as Geforces 2 nem eram mais suportadas pelos drivers atuais. Bom saber.

----------

## Operador Nabla

Tenho uma GeForce2 MX 400 e só consigo manter o meu Gentoo "em ordem" quando uso os drivers da versão 1.0-6629 (a única marcada como estável para x86). Com versões mais recentes que esta, meu X trava ao tentar abrir o KDE ou o WMII --- até o meu teclado congela.

----------

## MetalGod

 *Vanquirius wrote:*   

> Hmmm... Pensei que as Geforces 2 nem eram mais suportadas pelos drivers atuais. Bom saber.

 

Tambem pensava isso. Mesmo assim o suporte nvidia e' bem melhor que o da ati   :Cool: 

----------

## Maleita

tive o mesmo problema ,mas agora ta redondo,a unica diferença é que eu uso uma FX-5200,mas não funcionava ,misteriosamente funcionou......

----------

